# Sour beer recipe



## Fendercaster (16/11/16)

Hi all, 
Just looking for some help regarding making a sour on extract. Simple as that. 
CHEERS for any help and direction.


----------



## barls (16/11/16)

id aim for a wheat beer base and then ferment with a sour blend. hell thats what I've done both times I've placed in the states and the once in the nats.


----------



## Fendercaster (18/11/16)

Ok. Anything of note or maybe some informatiom regarding sour blend?


----------



## paulyman (18/11/16)

I've used Gigayeast Sour Cherry Funk to great effect, definitely a reason it gets that name. Just placed the blend in at primary and let it do its thing for 6+ months, got me an 81 at state. I'm getting ready to pitch some of the cake from that batch along with Wyeast lambic blend and cultured dregs from a Cantillon lambic hopefully a few more bottles over Christmas into another batch. Again just adding it all in primary and going to leave it to do its thing again.


----------



## damoninja (18/11/16)

Not saying go find it out yourself, but this place has a wealth of knowledge... 
http://www.milkthefunk.com/wiki/Main_Page

I need to get my arse in to gear and get a good sour off the ground this summer too

If you want something that's simple to wet your feet, a kettle sour / sour worted berliner weiss is quick, easy and refershing over summer. People call it 'cheating' but I say BS to that notion, it won't be as complex in flavour as most blends but it can make a nice soured ale and the process is damn easy.


----------



## barls (18/11/16)

Fendercaster said:


> Ok. Anything of note or maybe some informatiom regarding sour blend?


depends on how sour you want.
I've used everything from white labs blends to yeast blends and made my own.
the straight blends can be a touch bland depending on the beer base.
this can be fixed with some dregs from commercial examples.
i really like the roselare personally


----------



## bevan (18/11/16)

paulyman said:


> I've used Gigayeast Sour Cherry Funk to great effect, definitely a reason it gets that name. Just placed the blend in at primary and let it do its thing for 6+ months, got me an 81 at state. I'm getting ready to pitch some of the cake from that batch along with Wyeast lambic blend and cultured dregs from a Cantillon lambic hopefully a few more bottles over Christmas into another batch. Again just adding it all in primary and going to leave it to do its thing again.


What type of fermenter do you use for ageing? Do you control the temp or let it do its thing at ambient? I've had a go at kettle souring a Berliner Weisse and its just gone into my fermenter two days ago. Going to add 1kg of blackberry puree to it tonight. I'd like to have a go at doing what you've done by souring in the fermenter.


----------



## paulyman (18/11/16)

I have two old corny kegs that I use first with a blow off on the gas post then a spunding valve. Thinking of getting a kegmenter so I can put a full 20L batch or two of the 15L through rather than just single 15L at present. I ferment at ambient, I'd love to get a fridge to hold them at a better regulated temp, although sealed in the keg I don't really have to worry about acetobacter. A better bottle is what most of the US sour brewers use.


----------



## bevan (18/11/16)

paulyman said:
 

> I have two old corny kegs that I use first with a blow off on the gas post then a spunding valve. Thinking of getting a kegmenter so I can put a full 20L batch or two of the 15L through rather than just single 15L at present. I ferment at ambient, I'd love to get a fridge to hold them at a better regulated temp, although sealed in the keg I don't really have to worry about acetobacter. A better bottle is what most of the US sour brewers use.


Thanks for the reply, might have to look into investing into some more gear. Always more gear! [emoji16][emoji482]


----------

